# Meteor and iPhone



## Hillsalt (21 Apr 2011)

I have a great deal with Meteor which I am not willing to sacrifice to obtain an iPhone. My bills are half of what they were when I was with Vodafone. My elderly father has a bill pay contract with Vodafone and he hasn't upgraded his phone for about 5 years. He told me that I can use his 'upgrade' if it saves me money. He is happy with his phone. His bills are around €35 per month.  

Can I do this? Get him an iPhone on his Vodafone upgrade, get it unlocked and hey presto!, I have an iPhone. 

Is it that simple or are there any obstacles?


----------



## censuspro (16 May 2011)

It will cost you about €30 to get the iphone unlicked and jailbroken. You also lose your guarantee on the iphone and you have to unlock the phone every time apple release an update.


----------



## kceire (17 May 2011)

censuspro said:


> It will cost you about €30 to get the iphone unlicked and jailbroken. You also lose your guarantee on the iphone and you have to unlock the phone every time apple release an update.


 
+1 on the above, but also, what people seem to forget is that Vodafone will move your father onto an iPhone specif tarrif which will more than likely cost him alot more on monthly charges and he will be stuck with this for a 12 or 18 month contract.

my advice is to buy a facory unlocked unit from Apple or www.adverts.ie


----------



## paddyc (1 Jun 2011)

Meteor and emobile will have the iPhone soon, its on their sites


----------

